# Bcaas or protein shakes ?



## getbig9198 (Feb 6, 2015)

Which 1 do you feel is more important? I personally take bcaas over shakes. Ready set go!!😈😈


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't most protein powders have bcaa's in them?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 6, 2015)

If your taking protein shakes, then adding extra BCAAs is a complete waste of money since shakes (whey in particular) have the best amino acid profile of all protein sources. 
Then you have the fact that BCAAs are completely useless by themselves and need the other EAAs to be effective - so protein shakes win.

Of course real food would be the best choice of all


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 6, 2015)

Chicken is better.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If your taking protein shakes, then adding extra BCAAs is a complete waste of money since shakes (whey in particular) have the best amino acid profile of all protein sources.
> Then you have the fact that BCAAs are completely useless by themselves and need the other EAAs to be effective - so protein shakes win.
> 
> Of course real food would be the best choice of all



Came here just to say that.

BCAA's are incomplete proteins vs a complete protein like whey.


----------



## getbig9198 (Feb 6, 2015)

Even if diet is already on point?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2015)

If your diet is on point you don't need either.
The only purpose they serve withing the context of a well balanced diet is to provide a tasty, very expensive, beverage.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 6, 2015)

getbig9198 said:


> Which 1 do you feel is more important? I personally take bcaas over shakes. Ready set go!!&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;



Why?  What is your thinking on this?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 7, 2015)

getbig9198 said:


> Which 1 do you feel is more important? I personally take bcaas over shakes. Ready set go!!&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;



Utilize both if you need to, don't be a pussy.


----------



## getbig9198 (Feb 7, 2015)

I use both. I take 5g glutamine & 5g bcaa with 2:1:1 ratio 3 to 4 times a day and Atleast 1 shake a day on top of my 5 meals a day . in short on time rigjt now but as soon as i get free time i will explain why i feel bcaas are important whether having a balanced diet or not


----------



## azcreativepro (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't count myself as an expert by any means but as I understand it BCAA's are used in medical application to prevent muscle atrophy. From what I've been reading they can be useful during "cutting" to avoid unwanted catabolism. If you are building the bcaa source found in protein sources is probably adequate and overall the benefits of said protein would be more desirable.
As I said I'm a relative newby so feel free to correct me if I'm not on the right track.


----------

